# looking for portable tool storage



## sparelink (Jan 25, 2012)

hey guys, i am new to the contractor think and building my collection of tools. but question is what do you all use to store and transfer your tools between sites. i work for a school district doing remodeling and i bounce between schools almost daily. looking for something to store my tools, impact, drill, circular saw+ basic tools like level, square, tape measure etc. 

looking for something that i can take into the schools that keeps me pretty self contained and is not to bulky. i prefer something that rolls for easy transportation. 

let me know what everyone is using.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Im using this Stanley one. Haven't made it out of the house, yet, as I haven't had a need to bring my own gear to work. (employee here) But, so far it seems good.









In the bottom compartment, I have a circ saw, recip, corded drill, cordless impact and charger, and a pneumatic stapler

They also make a 50 gallon one








I think this has specific spots to hold a hand saw and framing square on the lid.

Dewalt also just came out with a system that looks pretty solid


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

My preference for transporting lots of tools. 
Very convenient, cost effective and gives 
me a lot of peace of mind personally.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

You are in a way a very lucky guy. When I started there was almost nothing. You made your own.

So, if I were starting out today, one word - systainers. Their system is awesome. You can continuously add to it. Everything matches.

A little expensive, but if you think 20 years, no it's not.

Go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Systainers and a Veto.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Systainers and a Veto.


I really hate you. I don't have any.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Kato, you know how I can afford it?

...that's a picture of my kitchen...:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Systainers and a Veto.


Yea that's deffinitly the way to go. Most expensive but they pay themselves off. I only have one systainer but I'm hooked.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah, there pretty sweet. plus you can make them into kits, and with a ct-26 or simular you can lock them on top and roll the whole thing in the school.

and if buying new, make sure to get the t-locs. there way easier to deal with


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have two tool chests on wheels that are similar to the 50 gallon stanley.

one is actually stanley and holds most of my trim gear (3 nailers, clamps, sander, oscilator, router, some hand tools, drill bits and small drilling jigs. the other one holds my general carpentry power tools (circ saw, recip, jigsaw, cordless drill) i keep several extra pouches on my nail bag so to hold any extra hand tools i will need .. if there isnt space on my belt hte trays on the tool chests usually do


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have seen these Dewalt boxes








and I have see these Festool boxes








The Dawalts are airtight with a pressure release valve on top for airplane travel and to me it looks like the Dawalt are much tougher :whistling


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the big Stanley box, and it's just OK. For the money it's get's the job done.

Two things about the Stanley. When it is full, it weighs a ton and takes at least 2 people to off load it off the truck. It's not waterproof. If left in the rain, water gets in.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

sparelink said:


> hey guys, i am new to the contractor think and building my collection of tools. but question is what do you all use to store and transfer your tools between sites. i work for a school district doing remodeling and i bounce between schools almost daily. looking for something to store my tools, impact, drill, circular saw+ basic tools like level, square, tape measure etc.
> 
> looking for something that i can take into the schools that keeps me pretty self contained and is not to bulky. i prefer something that rolls for easy transportation.
> 
> let me know what everyone is using.


My 7x20 trailer :laughing:

It carries all those things, is self contained and rolls easy!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I use a truck.


----------



## sparelink (Jan 25, 2012)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I use a truck.


Me too. i am looking for something that i can take around through the schools as i work on them. i can take them from room to room and school to school. 

i am thinking something like this for my impact and basic hand tools, with a lockable tote for my saws and larger hand tools. 










any one have one? or something similar to suggest?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

sparelink said:


> Me too. i am looking for something that i can take around through the schools as i work on them. i can take them from room to room and school to school.
> 
> i am thinking something like this for my impact and basic hand tools, with a lockable tote for my saws and larger hand tools.
> 
> any one have one? or something similar to suggest?


I have that husky rolling tool bag.. a warning for you... The wheels are loud when rolling.. I do.t know if that a concern since your in a school. Also not to many useable pockets... More of just an open space


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have seen these Dewalt boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I bet so many buyers of them boast about them being water tight and having pressure release valves on them. I thought the valves were also more for diving with the cases than flying. I have a few dive cases that have the same exact thing on them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The Dawalts are airtight with a pressure release valve on top for airplane travel and to me it looks like the Dawalt are much tougher


Yeah they look nice but the product is in its infancy and doesn't have the accessories that systainers offer...and will it be around in a few years?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

sparelink said:


> Me too. i am looking for something that i can take around through the schools as i work on them. i can take them from room to room and school to school.
> 
> i am thinking something like this for my impact and basic hand tools, with a lockable tote for my saws and larger hand tools.
> 
> ...


I use one of those. It works really well for me. I can carry all the basic screwdrivers pliers etc. to do small things and I'll throw my impact drill and any tools I need for a specific job in the inside. Then when I get back to my van I put the specific tools away and leave it loaded with the small hand tools.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Your on to something but the dew alts are much heavier. I was going to switch to dewalt but stopped after moving my work mates a few times. Systainer for me. 




Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have seen these Dewalt boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

